
Show HN: SONOGIF – Remove patient info from ultrasound movies - davycro
http://sonogif.com
======
davycro
tl;dr Ultrasound video editor made with ReactJS for ER doctors. Download this
sample ultrasound and try it out!

[https://s3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/sonogif/q0.mp4](https://s3.us-
east-2.amazonaws.com/sonogif/q0.mp4)

Details:

I am an emergency physician. My peers and I love to share interesting
ultrasounds with each other on twitter. We do this for medical education, and
to see great cases.

Some examples --
[https://twitter.com/buckeye_sanjay/status/963104781815484416](https://twitter.com/buckeye_sanjay/status/963104781815484416)
[https://twitter.com/EMNSpeedofSound/status/96131521371385856...](https://twitter.com/EMNSpeedofSound/status/961315213713858563)

One problem we face is that ultrasound videos contain protected patient
information, such as their medical record number or date of birth. Because of
this videos must be edited with desktop software prior to sharing.

In the past couple of months I started to teach myself ReactJS and thought it
would be fun to attempt to create an in browser video editor that we docs
could use to anonymize ultrasound clips. The end result is www.sonogif.com.

The app uses the canvas object overlayed on top of a video tag. To render,
react creates a local .png file for each video frame. The png files are
uploaded to an express server, which converts them into an mp4 file and gif
file.

This keeps patient information local and prevents it from every being
transmitted to my server.

Anyway, download this ultrasound file and try it out yourself!

[https://s3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/sonogif/q0.mp4](https://s3.us-
east-2.amazonaws.com/sonogif/q0.mp4)

